# Columbia University MFA 2015 (Official Thread)



## Johnny Cee (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd create an official thread for prospective Columbia University MFA Film applicants (similar to the ones created in previous years). It appears that around this time, the Producing applicants started getting notified about interviews. Past patterns have shown that Screenwriting/Directing applicants are notified a little later.

Please post if you receive any news! We'll use this space to share information. Good luck to us all!

Update: Someone in the overall admission decisions thread created this handy Google Doc, feel free to update it with your information to track the overall progress: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QPRZ-gc15WuHBmlxorJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/edit#gid=0


----------



## Nagham (Feb 3, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd create an official thread for prospective Columbia University applicants like those created in previous years. It appears that around this time, the Producing applicants started getting notified about interviews. Past patterns have shown that Screenwriting/Directing applicants are notified a little later.
> 
> Please post if you have received any news! We'll use this space to share information. Good luck to us all!


This is a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Brenda8888 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

A long but not alone waiting period begins. 
I received an interview invitation two days ago from Columbia for creative producing. Hope to hear yours soon.

Good Luck to us all too!!!!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey everyone! I'm a Screenwriting/Directing applicant. I've applied to a bunch of schools but Columbia is my first choice. I'm anxious as hell, but it's great to see a bunch of other people in the same boat. Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm also a Screenwriting/Directing applicant. Congrats @Brenda8888 on the interview invitation! Are you in-state or international?


----------



## Brenda8888 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey Johnny, 

I wish I am in state. 
Unfortunately, I probably ruined the interview with Columbia last year. I didn't speak well in English. This is my guess but I couldn't find the answers from anyone though. So, I am here again.


----------



## Droack (Feb 4, 2015)

MFA Directing applicant here, has anyone's status changed from received to reviewed? I think I saw in last year's thread they do that.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 4, 2015)

Droack said:


> MFA Directing applicant here, has anyone's status changed from received to reviewed? I think I saw in last year's thread they do that.


Mine still has a check mark next to each thing and says "Received". Did last year's thread say what it means when it gets changed to "Reviewed"?


----------



## JB312 (Feb 4, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Mine still has a check mark next to each thing and says "Received". Did last year's thread say what it means when it gets changed to "Reviewed"?


I applied to the creative producing program and my application still says received. I have not received an interview yet. I would be interested to hear from those that did get interviews, whether their status changed.


----------



## Droack (Feb 5, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> I got an invitation for an interview. I just checked, the status is  "received".



I must have mistaken it for a different school. My apologies.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone from Screenwriting/Directing hear anything yet?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 5, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Anyone from Screenwriting/Directing hear anything yet?


Still nothing on my end.


----------



## smooshie (Feb 6, 2015)

^^Nothing for me either...


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 9, 2015)

If the last couple of years are any indication, this week screenwriting/directing applicants should start hearing about interviews. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm applying to directing/screenwriting too. Haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## Fer1090 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi everyone! I received and invitation from Columbia five minutes ago. I applied for the MFA in screenwriting/directing. I'm so exited! Good luck to you all


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow congrats Fer1090! Good luck! Now I'm very nervous… anyone else got something? Positive or negative...


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 11, 2015)

Congrats @Fer1090! Did you receive a call or an email? And was it from a student liaison?


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 11, 2015)

Any other Screenwriting or Directing folks get any news? None on my end yet.


----------



## Fer1090 (Feb 11, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Congrats @Fer1090! Did you receive a call or an email? And was it from a student liaison?


I received an email from the director of academic admission at 17:00.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 11, 2015)

Fer1090 said:


> I received an email from the director of academic admission at 17:00.


International student or local? I believe international students are contacted earlier.


----------



## Fer1090 (Feb 11, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> International student or local? I believe international students are contacted earlier.


I'm an international student.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Any other Screenwriting or Directing folks get any news? None on my end yet.


Still nothing here.


----------



## Jeremy St.Romain (Feb 12, 2015)

I applied to both NYU and Columbia both with a focus on Directing.  So far I have not had a call back from either program.


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm applying to the same as you Jeremy. There is a thread for Tisch also. I got a mail from there 3 days ago. Nothing from Columbia yet though. Best of luck!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 12, 2015)

Looks like only one interview on this board has been sent out for directing/screenwriting, to an international student. Hopefully local students will be hearing back soon.


----------



## gabrielbier (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm a Screenwriting+Directing applicant at both Tisch and Columbia. I received my Tisch interview notification on Tuesday and just booked my interview with Columbia after receiving a notification at around 2.30 EST. I'm international (Danish, based in London) and my last name begins with a G, if that helps to establish a pattern. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Just received an invitation to interview at Columbia as a screenwriting/directing applicant. I received the email at 11:30 AM PST. I am a domestic applicant. So excited!


----------



## Andrew88 (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got the email for an interview. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 12, 2015)

Just got an email for an interview too!  I'm an international applicant… Good luck!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 12, 2015)

Also received an invitation for an interview! Screenwriting/Directing. Best of luck to us all!


----------



## Point Break (Feb 12, 2015)

gabrielbier said:


> and my last name begins with a G, if that helps to establish a pattern.



Thanks for mentioning this. My last name begins with an R, so I can hold off my anxiety for at least another day. I'm sure I heard this pattern mentioned in previous threads, but with forum members today who've received invites with last names G, H, and K, I'm hoping for some good news to share soon. Congrats to the interviewees and good luck to everyone still waiting!!!


----------



## TSK (Feb 12, 2015)

Screenwriting/directing applicant here. I got my invitation a few hours ago (!!!) and was wondering if anyone knows how many people interview? Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 12, 2015)

When is everyone scheduling their interviews for? Are folks Skyping or doing In Person?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

TSK said:


> Screenwriting/directing applicant here. I got my invitation a few hours ago (!!!) and was wondering if anyone knows how many people interview? Best of luck, everyone!


I'm not sure exactly how many they interview, but a lot of the people who did interview in last year's thread were admitted, which is encouraging!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> When is everyone scheduling their interviews for? Are folks Skyping or doing In Person?


Mine is scheduled for March 2nd, and I'm cashing in some airline miles to fly to NYC from California.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 12, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Mine is scheduled for March 2nd, and I'm cashing in some airline miles to fly to NYC from California.



@JakeHannaford  You mean March 12? That's the earliest interview slot I saw.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> @JakeHannaford  You mean March 12? That's the earliest interview slot I saw.


Nope, I mean March 2nd. I had March 2nd and 3rd as my options. Just double-checked my confirmation email to make sure I wasn't mistaken.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> @JakeHannaford  You mean March 12? That's the earliest interview slot I saw.


Now I'm wondering what their interview date methodology is!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 12, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Now I'm wondering what their interview date methodology is!



Huh, interesting! Did you pick a date from their website? I was given a bunch of options starting from March 12 to the end of March.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Huh, interesting! Did you pick a date from their website? I was given a bunch of options starting from March 12 to the end of March.


Yep, followed the link in the email. The only two dates that were options for me were March 2nd and 3rd. WHAT DOES IT MEAN?? Hahah.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Huh, interesting! Did you pick a date from their website? I was given a bunch of options starting from March 12 to the end of March.


My only guess is that in the past I've seen that certain applicants get assigned to certain faculty for interviews. Maybe that's why we had different options.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 12, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> My only guess is that in the past I've seen that certain applicants get assigned to certain faculty for interviews. Maybe that's why we had different options.



Was your email also from the director of admissions? I'm Screenwriting only btw, if that matters haha.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 12, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Was your email also from the director of admissions? I'm Screenwriting only btw, if that matters haha.


Mine was from the Director of Academic Administration. If you're Screenwriting only, that's probably the difference. Mine is screenwriting/directing, and leaning towards directing.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 12, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Mine was from the Director of Academic Administration. If you're Screenwriting only, that's probably the difference. Mine is screenwriting/directing, and leaning towards directing.



Yeah, I'm technically "Screenwriting/Directing" because the programs are the same, but when I applied I selected the Screenwriting option only (and made it aware that it was the craft I leaned towards in my materials). I wonder what everyone else's interview options are? I've set a date for mid-March.


----------



## StellaZ086 (Feb 13, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Yeah, I'm technically "Screenwriting/Directing" because the programs are the same, but when I applied I selected the Screenwriting option only (and made it aware that it was the craft I leaned towards in my materials). I wonder what everyone else's interview options are? I've set a date for mid-March.


I'm screenwriting/directing leaning towards screenwriting as well.  I was given two dates with a dozen of time slots to pick: Feb. 25 and Mar. 12.  Registered for Feb. 25 already.  Good luck with your interview!


----------



## Nalcsart (Feb 13, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> @JakeHannaford  You mean March 12? That's the earliest interview slot I saw.



I also had the 12th as the earliest option. I'm skyping the 15th. Anyone here who did the interview last year and can tell a bit about what it was like?


----------



## bleh (Feb 13, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> I also had the 12th as the earliest option. I'm skyping the 15th. Anyone here who did the interview last year and can tell a bit about what it was like?



hello all, received interview call from Columbia for Directing/Screenwriting. The ONLY option was March 13th


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 13, 2015)

Just a quick update, someone in the other thread created this very handy Google doc. I think it'll be interesting to use to track how we are all doing, feel free to update it with your info: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QPRZ-gc15WuHBmlxorJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/edit#gid=0


----------



## rodlla (Feb 13, 2015)

Recieved an interview invitation yesterday! Hi everyone and goodluck!

P.S. Screenwriting/Directing here i am local from NYC


----------



## egkeene (Feb 13, 2015)

I got an email yesterday for an interview, my only options were Feb 25th or March 12th so I took Feb 25th. I'm an international student, from Australia, and my last name starts with K if that helps anyone!


----------



## Sush (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi all, I've applied to Tisch and Columbia directing focus. My first preference is Columbia and got an interview call from them on Thursday. I also had options only in mid-March Mar 13-22. I picked 19th and will be going in person. I'm curious how they have categorized applicants to different dates!? Good luck to all interviewing soon. Please share the questions here.. I haven't heard from Tisch yet


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 15, 2015)

Just a reminder to everyone that the financial aid stuff is all due tomorrow (February 16). How accurate did you guys fill everything out to be? For instance, I only had a rough ballpark of how much I spent on food last year, but it says in bold/all-caps letters to be specific.


----------



## Fer1090 (Feb 16, 2015)

Sush said:


> Hi all, I've applied to Tisch and Columbia directing focus. My first preference is Columbia and got an interview call from them on Thursday. I also had options only in mid-March Mar 13-22. I picked 19th and will be going in person. I'm curious how they have categorized applicants to different dates!? Good luck to all interviewing soon. Please share the questions here.. I haven't heard from Tisch yet


Hi! Congrats on the interview. I'm an international student and I scheduled my interview for february 21, if that's any help.


----------



## viviana (Feb 17, 2015)

new here. I applied to screenwriting/directing at Columbia and I received an invitation to be interviewed on 2/12. It was actually in my junk mail! So I found it and replied to it about four days after -phew!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Feb 17, 2015)

Great to hear all the interview requests going around! Are there folks who are still waiting on one? Might be wise to check the spam folder like @viviana did.


----------



## cw080602 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi 
I'm a international students and also received a interview from Columbia. Mine is on March 6th.
Has anybody done the interview?
How was that?
Really want to know more details about interview.
Thank you!


----------



## jennyguo (Feb 19, 2015)

just finished interview with creative producing faculties


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 19, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> just finished interview with creative producing faculties


Exciting! How did it go? What kind of questions did they ask? (I'm a screenwriting/directing applicant, but I'm curious)


----------



## ziggy224 (Feb 19, 2015)

So has anybody from the screenwriting/directing applicants received an invite since last week?


----------



## Point Break (Feb 19, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> So has anybody from the screenwriting/directing applicants received an invite since last week?



Still nothing from my end as well (SCR/DIR applicant)... But I'm pretty sure that there's still hope! From what everyone's saying, the international students were contacted first and the domestic applicants seemed to have been contacted alphabetically (in some way or another)... I didn't hear anyone past the letter P who received an interview invite from Columbia - which is before my last name. So no news is still good news...

Most of the interviews start next week, so hopefully they'll send out a new batch of invitations tmrw or next week...


----------



## gloucesterb (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey all! I received the invitation on 13th. I'm an international directing applicant. I'll have a Skype interview on 25th of Feb. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## han (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm an international directing applicant. I will have an interview at March 2nd 2:00pm. Does anyone know how many applicant applied and how many invited for interview??


----------



## ziggy224 (Feb 22, 2015)

han said:


> I'm an international directing applicant. I will have an interview at March 2nd 2:00pm. Does anyone know how many applicant applied and how many invited for interview??



From what I know, Columbia isn't really transparent with this sort of things, but I've read somewhere on the forum that they interview about twice as many applicants as there are positions for the program, meaning you have about 50% chance of getting accepted. Though I can't make any statements as to how accurate this is. 

This is a quote from their website: "In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program"

When did you receive the invitation for the interview, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Uchu (Feb 22, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> just finished interview with creative producing faculties


How was it? What are they asking?


----------



## han (Feb 22, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> From what I know, Columbia isn't really transparent with this sort of things, but I've read somewhere on the forum that they interview about twice as many applicants as there are positions for the program, meaning you have about 50% chance of getting accepted. Though I can't make any statements as to how accurate this is.
> 
> This is a quote from their website: "In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program"
> 
> When did you receive the invitation for the interview, if you don't mind me asking.



I received the invitation in 13th Feb by e-mail!!


----------



## Sush (Feb 22, 2015)

gloucesterb said:


> Hey all! I received the invitation on 13th. I'm an international directing applicant. I'll have a Skype interview on 25th of Feb. Good luck to all of you!


Good luck for the interview @gloucesterb! Please do share how it goes and what sort of questions they asked!


----------



## ziggy224 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does anybody know approximately when Columbia might be sending out rejections?


----------



## JSM (Feb 24, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> Does anybody know approximately when Columbia might be sending out rejections?



I'd assume sometime later in March? I think that the first round of interviews are still going out, so probably not until after those are completed.


----------



## jennyguo (Feb 24, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> Does anybody know approximately when Columbia might be sending out rejections?


mid march


----------



## jennyguo (Feb 24, 2015)

JSM said:


> I'd assume sometime later in March? I think that the first round of interviews are still going out, so probably not until after those are completed.


mid march.. they told me that


----------



## jennyguo (Feb 24, 2015)

han said:


> I'm an international directing applicant. I will have an interview at March 2nd 2:00pm. Does anyone know how many applicant applied and how many invited for interview??


are u a directing applicant?


----------



## ziggy224 (Feb 25, 2015)

JSM said:


> I'd assume sometime later in March? I think that the first round of interviews are still going out, so probably not until after those are completed.



So you think there's gonna be a second wave of invites being sent out?


----------



## han (Feb 25, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> are u a directing applicant?



Yes, I am. How about you??


----------



## ziggy224 (Feb 25, 2015)

I just can't wait to get a response... even if it happens to formalize my suspicion of a possible rejection.


----------



## gloucesterb (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey. I got my interview on Wednesday. It was mainly positive. They were interested in knowing who i am. They asked me some questions about the treatment i sent them. And also many questions about why i want to make films, what area do i want to dive into, what are my favourite films etc. Interview goes by like a friendly chat. At the end they asked me if i had any questions for them and gave me info about the faculty and the courses. I was extremely excited but got through it. Now it's the time to wait for the results. (I'm international and made the interview via Skype btw - directing applicant)
Good luck everyone!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Feb 27, 2015)

gloucesterb said:


> Hey. I got my interview on Wednesday. It was mainly positive. They were interested in knowing who i am. They asked me some questions about the treatment i sent them. And also many questions about why i want to make films, what area do i want to dive into, what are my favourite films etc. Interview goes by like a friendly chat. At the end they asked me if i had any questions for them and gave me info about the faculty and the courses. I was extremely excited but got through it. Now it's the time to wait for the results. (I'm international and made the interview via Skype btw - directing applicant)
> Good luck everyone!


Thanks for the update! Mine is on Monday in New York.  What you've said about the interview basically lines up with the way they've conducted them the past few years, that it's conversational and based around you as a filmmaker. Good luck!


----------



## JSM (Feb 27, 2015)

@ziggy224: No news is good news. That's my mantra.


----------



## Joshua Aka (Feb 27, 2015)

gloucesterb said:


> Hey. I got my interview on Wednesday. It was mainly positive. They were interested in knowing who i am. They asked me some questions about the treatment i sent them. And also many questions about why i want to make films, what area do i want to dive into, what are my favourite films etc. Interview goes by like a friendly chat. At the end they asked me if i had any questions for them and gave me info about the faculty and the courses. I was extremely excited but got through it. Now it's the time to wait for the results. (I'm international and made the interview via Skype btw - directing applicant)
> Good luck everyone!



How long was your interview gloucerterb?  I just had mine, and although I feel it went really good, I also felt it was way too short. Something like 16 minutes. My interview with USC went for 45 min.


----------



## bleh (Feb 27, 2015)

Joshua Aka said:


> How long was your interview gloucerterb?  I just had mine, and although I feel it went really good, I also felt it was way too short. Something like 16 minutes. My interview with USC went for 45 min.


@gloucesterb , @Joshua Aka  thanks for the update! could you please share who interviewed you? And what kind of questions did they ask on your portfolio.


----------



## gloucesterb (Feb 27, 2015)

Joshua Aka said:


> How long was your interview gloucerterb?  I just had mine, and although I feel it went really good, I also felt it was way too short. Something like 16 minutes. My interview with USC went for 45 min.


It was 20 minutes. The time slots were every half an hour, so the maximum would be 25 I guess. What was your area of focus?


----------



## ambber25 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, I was posting on the other general thread and didn't know there was a Columbia one! I am an international student (last name H) and got an interview invite on 2/27 with the only option of 3/12. Anyone have more info/advice for the interview? Also, does it make a big difference to go in person or Skype?


----------



## Joshua Aka (Feb 28, 2015)

gloucesterb said:


> It was 20 minutes. The time slots were every half an hour, so the maximum would be 25 I guess. What was your area of focus?



My undergraduate studies, what particular film areas I would like to improve on


gloucesterb said:


> It was 20 minutes. The time slots were every half an hour, so the maximum would be 25 I guess. What was your area of focus?



Oh, that makes me feel a little better, knowing their interviews usually run a bit shorter than the other school's. They asked me about why Columbia, which filmmakers career's inspired me, my undergraduate studies, which areas I'd want to improve the most on.


----------



## gloucesterb (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey. I got my interview with Hillary and June. Hillary told me she reviewed my application. I think you'll be interviewed by whomever read your application. I got very good vibes but nothing certain of course. Especially after reading 2014 Columbia forum, I'm more confused because mostly everyone had good interviews. We just need to wait and see the results i guess. Hoping for the best


----------



## jennyguo (Feb 28, 2015)

han said:


> Yes, I am. How about you??


i am producing


----------



## ziggy224 (Mar 3, 2015)

Has anybody (screenwriting/directing) heard from Columbia recently or does anybody know if they are still reviewing applications? The despair of waiting for a response is killing me, haha.


----------



## Point Break (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm in the same boat ziggy224. Columbia started out as my #1, so I really want to hear back from them, whether good or bad... Last year, the second wave of SCR/DIR interviews went out around March 18th though (according to the post), so don't lose any hope until you get a definite NO! 

I've been trying to deduce why we have to wait so long, and when you factor in the international student interviews, the creative producers, and then (hopefully) a first round of SCR/DIR interviews (possibly alphabetically), this may just be their process and they may need to make us wait. Not to mention the acceptance period where people are moving on and off the WAITlist. This period is always nerve-wracking, but I guess we just have to trust the system and hope it works out . I escape by seeking encouragement from previous threads, finding new music, and helping out on friend's sets. Stay busy and good luck! 



ziggy224 said:


> Has anybody (screenwriting/directing) heard from Columbia recently or does anybody know if they are still reviewing applications? The despair of waiting for a response is killing me, haha.


----------



## ziggy224 (Mar 3, 2015)

@Point Break I have serious doubts as to whether there will be a second batch of invites being sent out. From what I can gather from this year's posts, most of the candidates were approached during the period between 2/11 and 2/13 with the exception of @ambber25, who got the invite on 2/26. Last year there was a single mention of a positive email (the one on 3/18 you are referring to) received past the initial wave of invites.

I was born always anticipating the worst and I sincerely hope I'm wrong when I say this, but I have a bad feeling we've missed the last train – maybe some applicants will still get a chance to hitch their wagons, but I would be wildly surprized if it's more than a few.

P.S.: I'm an international applicant by the way.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey everyone! Just returned from my trip to NYC for my Columbia screenwriting/directing interview. I think it went well, but in the past most people felt the same so I'm cautiously optimistic. It was just as everyone in the past has said: very informal and conversational. It was conducted by two full-time faculty members, one from directing and one from writing. They asked me about how I came into film, asked me to talk about my visual submission (which one characterized as "strong") and talked about what kind of filmmaker I want to be. It lasted 28 minutes (the time slots are 30min). They asked if I had any questions.

For those who did interview, did you find out when/how they will be notifying applicants? Good luck to everyone with upcoming interviews, and I was really nervous but it was very laid back, so try not to stress too much.


----------



## Sush (Mar 4, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Hey everyone! Just returned from my trip to NYC for my Columbia screenwriting/directing interview. I think it went well, but in the past most people felt the same so I'm cautiously optimistic. It was just as everyone in the past has said: very informal and conversational. It was conducted by two full-time faculty members, one from directing and one from writing. They asked me about how I came into film, asked me to talk about my visual submission (which one characterized as "strong") and talked about what kind of filmmaker I want to be. It lasted 28 minutes (the time slots are 30min). They asked if I had any questions.
> 
> For those who did interview, did you find out when/how they will be notifying applicants? Good luck to everyone with upcoming interviews, and I was really nervous but it was very laid back, so try not to stress too much.


Thanks for sharing, @JakeHannaford! I'll try to stay calm but totally hating this long wait! 2 more weeks before mine. Good luck to you! Hope you'll get in!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like things went well, I'm rootin for you @JakeHannaford ! Congrats on getting Top Poster of the Month too. Were you notified of who you would be interviewing with prior at all (this is a question for anyone else too)?


----------



## Nagham (Mar 9, 2015)

I am an international student from Egypt. I have an interview on thursday. I hope it goes well. (Screenwriting/directing)


----------



## sweatpantspapi (Mar 10, 2015)

Long time lurker, had my interview for Scr/Dir yesterday. Mine was _about_ 28 minutes long and I feel cautiously indifferent about it. Had to staunchly defend why I'm applying for grad school right out of undergrad. Here's to hoping for the best though.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 10, 2015)

Good luck.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 10, 2015)

sweatpantspapi said:


> Long time lurker, had my interview for Scr/Dir yesterday. Mine was _about_ 28 minutes long and I feel cautiously indifferent about it. Had to staunchly defend why I'm applying for grad school right out of undergrad. Here's to hoping for the best though.


Good luck! I'm sure they just wanted to test your resolve. Did you interview in person? Were you told when you could expect to hear a decision?


----------



## sweatpantspapi (Mar 10, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Good luck! I'm sure they just wanted to test your resolve. Did you interview in person? Were you told when you could expect to hear a decision?


Yup, in person with a professor from each department. I wasn't told about the decision timeline and it completely slipped my mind to ask.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 10, 2015)

sweatpantspapi said:


> Yup, in person with a professor from each department. I wasn't told about the decision timeline and it completely slipped my mind to ask.


Same here! I actually asked them and they said they didn't know, haha, and I should ask Garette. But then Garette was with someone else. I may just call the office and ask.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Same here! I actually asked them and they said they didn't know, haha, and I should ask Garette. But then Garette was with someone else. I may just call the office and ask.



They told me it would be early April. I asked both of them, the interviewers and Garette, and all of them gave me same answer


----------



## bleh (Mar 10, 2015)

han said:


> They told me it would be early April. I asked both of them, the interviewers and Garette, and all of them gave me same answer


Thanks everyone whos reported back from their interviews! its very helpful. I have mine coming up soon and will keep you guys posted. Does anyone know whats Garette's role in the decision making process?


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone received a recent interview invitation for Columbia's Screenwriting/Directing program?


----------



## TaylorOrtega (Mar 12, 2015)

Has anyone who applied to the MFA for Producing Degree been notified of acceptance/rejection? In my interview they said we would know by mid-March, so I am just wondering if anyone has heard yet??


----------



## ziggy224 (Mar 12, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> Has anyone received a recent interview invitation for Columbia's Screenwriting/Directing program?



Nope. Not me at least. Not feeling very optimistic about it either.


----------



## TaylorOrtega (Mar 12, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> I just checked the excel spreadsheet and someone (creative producing) has updated their status as "admitted after interview" on 12 March. I guess news is on its way.


oh boy! Thank you!!


----------



## Uchu (Mar 12, 2015)

Just got a call from them.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 12, 2015)

Uchu said:


> Just got a call from them.


Hahah that's it? What program, and what did they say??


----------



## TaylorOrtega (Mar 12, 2015)

Maureen just called me! I've been accepted! Wow I am so thankful!


----------



## Uchu (Mar 12, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Hahah that's it? What program, and what did they say??


Creative producing. I hve accepted yay!


----------



## Uchu (Mar 12, 2015)

Uchu said:


> Creative producing. I hve accepted yay!


And apparently in my excitement i am omitting entire words but anyway yay


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats CPers!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 12, 2015)

I just had my Columbia Skype interview today. I would like to share some of the questions that might help others prepare for their interview.

*Questions asked:*
Q1/ What have you been working on in the past 6 months?
Q2/ What is a story/book that you'd like to adapt to the screen?
Q3/ Have you directed actors?
Q4/ A question about my visual sample and personal statement.
Q5/ Any questions you have for us?


----------



## Nagham (Mar 12, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Omg I am in!!! I got a call from Maureen just now. I'm so excited!!
> Ive been given scholarship too, amazing!!


WOW!!!! Amazing!!! Congratulations. This is great news.


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 12, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Omg I am in!!! I got a call from Maureen just now. I'm so excited!!
> Ive been given scholarship too, amazing!!


Congratulations! Didn't you think your interview went poorly?? Shows what we know!


----------



## Joshua Aka (Mar 13, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Omg I am in!!! I got a call from Maureen just now. I'm so excited!!
> Ive been given scholarship too, amazing!!


That's amazing! Congrats! My interview was also only16 minutes, so you just gave me a glimpse of hope haha

Is everyone getting these acceptances Producing? Or are Directing applicants getting accepted as well?


----------



## Joshua Aka (Mar 13, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Thanks Joshua Nagham and Jake. Yup, I was completely off. You just never know folks!
> In my excitement I thought I got a scholarship but I think I got a fellowship or bursary, not sure what she said now. I just remember saying thank you thank you.
> 
> I can't wait for the director/screenwriting applicants to be announced, we could all be potential future buddies. Best of luck everyone!



Scholarship and Fellowship are practically the same thing, although in the US Fellowship usually refers to grad programs. Again, congrats!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 13, 2015)

Joshua Aka said:


> That's amazing! Congrats! My interview was also only16 minutes, so you just gave me a glimpse of hope haha
> 
> Is everyone getting these acceptances Producing? Or are Directing applicants getting accepted as well?


Only Producing so far. I know they have SCR/DIR interviews until the end of next week, so I can't imagine they'll make any decisions until after that.


----------



## rodlla (Mar 13, 2015)

Had my interview earlier today, they said next week Screenwriting/Directing will be notified, no later than the third week of March.


----------



## Joshua Aka (Mar 13, 2015)

rodlla said:


> Had my interview earlier today, they said next week Screenwriting/Directing will be notified, no later than the third week of March.



So the wait begins hahaha thx for the update!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 13, 2015)

rodlla said:


> Had my interview earlier today, they said next week Screenwriting/Directing will be notified, no later than the third week of March.


Wow! Sooner than I expected, considering some people have interviews up until 3/19.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 13, 2015)

This is very exciting. Best of luck to everyone. Congratulations to those accepted into the program.


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 13, 2015)

TaylorOrtega said:


> Maureen just called me! I've been accepted! Wow I am so thankful!



Hi! Congrats on Columbia's Creative Producing program! I applied as well and haven't heard anything yet, but was wondering if you or anyone else knows, how many students they tend to take and if it's possible to get waitlisted.


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 13, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Only Producing so far. I know they have SCR/DIR interviews until the end of next week, so I can't imagine they'll make any decisions until after that.



In terms of interviews, are they scheduled interviews...or do you think another interview notification round will be going out until end of next week?


----------



## Point Break (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm really hoping they're still scheduling interviews as well. Once I know where I stand with Columbia, I'll be in a better place to move forward. 

I really wish the schools synchronized their decision notifications. It feels weird having to hold out on a sure thing at USC.


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 13, 2015)

Point Break said:


> I'm really hoping they're still scheduling interviews as well. Once I know where I stand with Columbia, I'll be in a better place to move forward.
> 
> I really wish the schools synchronized their decision notifications. It feels weird having to hold out on a sure thing at USC.



Yeah, same. It certainly be ideal. But I don't think the programs are in contact that much, or even at all...I maybe completely wrong on that, but it be tough for them to synchronize during such a busy times...so many unforeseen events. Most schools also run on different academic calendars.

But yes, it would be much more convenient, just so one can figure out logistics...having Cal Arts as my only acceptance, and yours being USC...it be nice to know if we should start planning these programs as possible enrollments.

I'm already looking at tentative plane tickets for next month, and seeing if I can afford/take time off to fly out on a short notice to see the campus. I can't see myself reapplying next year, I may just go with what maybe that controversial word...fate. I do miss California too.


----------



## Point Break (Mar 13, 2015)

bblens88 said:


> But yes, it would be much more convenient, just so one can figure out logistics...having Cal Arts as my only acceptance, and yours being USC...it be nice to know if we should start planning these programs as possible enrollments.



Right???

Don't get me wrong. I'm still glowing from the excitement of being accepted, even after almost a month of knowing. These are great schools and even greater opportunities.

But I'm not ashamed to admit that Columbia's Screenwriting/Directing program is what started my application journey and I'd really like to see it all the way through - not to mention the hefty $110 app fee...

This is a big decision. I just need to know if I still have to make one, or if it's already been made for me...


----------



## bleh (Mar 14, 2015)

Had my interview this weekend. I thought it went OK. As everyone has said before it was conversational and the interviewers were well versed with my application materials.
Fingers crossed and wishing everyone good luck!


----------



## bblens88 (Mar 14, 2015)

Point Break said:


> Right???
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm still glowing from the excitement of being accepted, even after almost a month of knowing. These are great schools and even greater opportunities.
> 
> ...



No, totally get it...same thing here, but with NYU being my #1.

 Its funny though, as I was going through and researching schools...Cal Arts started to head higher up and maybe it was an easier choice.

That $110 fee was extremely steep, I had my mouse hovering over the submit button for a bit. 

Nonetheless...all our questions will be answered sooner than later!


----------



## Uchu (Mar 15, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Thanks Joshua Nagham and Jake. Yup, I was completely off. You just never know folks!
> In my excitement I thought I got a scholarship but I think I got a fellowship or bursary, not sure what she said now. I just remember saying thank you thank you.
> 
> I can't wait for the director/screenwriting applicants to be announced, we could all be potential future buddies. Best of luck everyone!



Hey even my interview was disastrous but I got in with a scholarship. Was really surprised. So you never really know..


----------



## Nagham (Mar 15, 2015)

Waiting for the decision is the hardest part of the application process. All the best to everyone.


----------



## ziggy224 (Mar 15, 2015)

The most important time of my day has become NYC's 9 to 5 timeframe. I'm hating the wait. Worst part is I haven't heard back anything yet.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 15, 2015)

Had my interview this morning. Went well. The interviewers were, like a previous poster noted, very familiar with my materials and asked pointed and relevant questions. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 15, 2015)

@bleh and @Patrick Clement , best of luck to you both! Did you guys interview in person or via Skype? I heard it's freezing on the east coast right now...


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> @bleh and @Patrick Clement , best of luck to you both! Did you guys interview in person or via Skype? I heard it's freezing on the east coast right now...


Had to Skype; midterms all week.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 15, 2015)

Patrick Clement said:


> Had to Skype; midterms all week.


Ouch, I can't imagine trying to focus on midterms and doing all these film school interviews. Studying for these interviews is enough work for me...


----------



## bleh (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> @bleh and @Patrick Clement , best of luck to you both! Did you guys interview in person or via Skype? I heard it's freezing on the east coast right now...


My interview was in person.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 15, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Ouch, I can't imagine trying to focus on midterms and doing all these film school interviews. Studying for these interviews is enough work for me...


I also run a small business, am publishing a book, researching a biography and....yeah, so I get like three hours of sleep a night .


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 15, 2015)

Patrick Clement said:


> I also run a small business, am publishing a book, researching a biography and....yeah, so I get like three hours of sleep a night .


That book looks really interesting. I'm a big Burroughs fan, I probably would have contributed to the Kickstarter if I'd seen it when it was live.


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 16, 2015)

anyone who got interviewed but not hearing back from the producing program???  i still haven't heard back, kind of worried....  should i call them,


----------



## Uchu (Mar 16, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Hey congratulations Uchu. Are you going to go to Columbia or are you waiting on other offers?


Not sure yet. I have gotten a pretty good scholarship from both Northwestern and Carnegie Mellon. And its better than columbia's scholarship. I am an international student and taking out the loans is a huge decision. So thinking... You?


----------



## Uchu (Mar 17, 2015)

A+foreffort said:


> Wow congratulations, I didn't know about Northwestern or Carnegie Mellon. Do they have producing programs too? Yes, I agree it is a huge decision. (One that must pay off!) I've been looking at loans in the US as well. Interest rate is very high though..


Carnegie Mellon has very business oriented program but its very hands on. You are basically working and studying at the same time during the second year. Check it out. I applied for screenwriting at Northwestern. But yea it has to pay off.


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 17, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Hi! Congrats on Columbia's Creative Producing program! I applied as well and haven't heard anything yet, but was wondering if you or anyone else knows, how many students they tend to take and if it's possible to get waitlisted.


 did u have an interview?


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 18, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> anyone who got interviewed but not hearing back from the producing program???  i still haven't heard back, kind of worried....  should i call them,



Hey! I had an interview and haven't heard back yet either. Stressful! I emailed Chloe and she said that Columbia is on spring break right now so she advised waiting until the end of the week/beginning of next week before contacting anyone. Hope that helps!


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 18, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Hey! I had an interview and haven't heard back yet either. Stressful! I emailed Chloe and she said that Columbia is on spring break right now so she advised waiting until the end of the week/beginning of next week before contacting anyone. Hope that helps!




hiii, i am stressed too....  becuz lots of people already heard back from them... i don't know if we are being rejected or what  so confused lol


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 18, 2015)

I spoke to an assistant to the Film Program today about when we could expect to hear back (screenwriting/directing), and she said the following: "The committees are still completing interviews through to the first week in April - decisions should be finalized sometime around then, and will be sent via email."

This seems to run counter to what someone else has said, who said we'd hear by the end of this week. That seemed a bit too early, since on the spreadsheet people still have interviews this week. Anyway, figured you guys would like to know!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 18, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> I spoke to an assistant to the Film Program today about when we could expect to hear back (screenwriting/directing), and she said the following: "The committees are still completing interviews through to the first week in April - decisions should be finalized sometime around then, and will be sent via email."
> 
> This seems to run counter to what someone else has said, who said we'd hear by the end of this week. That seemed a bit too early, since on the spreadsheet people still have interviews this week. Anyway, figured you guys would like to know!



This is also the information that I was given. I also personally know that interviews are going until at least March 22.


----------



## TaylorOrtega (Mar 19, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Hi! Congrats on Columbia's Creative Producing program! I applied as well and haven't heard anything yet, but was wondering if you or anyone else knows, how many students they tend to take and if it's possible to get waitlisted.


Hey! My apologies for the delay in response! I am unsure how many they take, I thought it was around 24, but I could be completely wrong! Also, not sure about the wait list also. Sorry I am not much help :/


----------



## Sush (Mar 20, 2015)

I had my interview yesterday at Columbia. Eric and Dan interviewed me. Like everyone here has said, it was very casual. Great conversation.. I almost didn't want it to end! They do really know your application inside out. Dan even quoted something from my essay! They also suggested a couple of films and books to me. I don't know if that means just read these books, you're not coming to Columbia! h aha ha.. JK.. I think it went well, but who knows what decision they will make. It lasted 35 mins. Garret said, they will send out notifications in early April. Good luck to all! I still haven't heard a word from NYU and my application still says "Submitted".


----------



## Haisu (Mar 20, 2015)

Uchu said:


> Not sure yet. I have gotten a pretty good scholarship from both Northwestern and Carnegie Mellon. And its better than columbia's scholarship. I am an international student and taking out the loans is a huge decision. So thinking... You?


I am also in Carnegie Mellon! But haven't paid the deposit yet.. I'll go to the admitted student weekend and make decision then...


----------



## Joshua Aka (Mar 20, 2015)

Sush said:


> I still haven't heard a word from NYU and my application still says "Submitted".



story of my lifetime haha


----------



## bleh (Mar 20, 2015)

Sush said:


> I had my interview yesterday at Columbia. Eric and Dan interviewed me. Like everyone here has said, it was very casual. Great conversation.. I almost didn't want it to end! They do really know your application inside out. Dan even quoted something from my essay! They also suggested a couple of films and books to me. I don't know if that means just read these books, you're not coming to Columbia! h aha ha.. JK.. I think it went well, but who knows what decision they will make. It lasted 35 mins. Garret said, they will send out notifications in early April. Good luck to all! I still haven't heard a word from NYU and my application still says "Submitted".


yeah early April is what I heard from one of the students as well. Phew! the suspense is killing me...


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 20, 2015)

Sush said:


> I had my interview yesterday at Columbia. Eric and Dan interviewed me. Like everyone here has said, it was very casual. Great conversation.. I almost didn't want it to end! They do really know your application inside out. Dan even quoted something from my essay! They also suggested a couple of films and books to me. I don't know if that means just read these books, you're not coming to Columbia! h aha ha.. JK.. I think it went well, but who knows what decision they will make. It lasted 35 mins. Garret said, they will send out notifications in early April. Good luck to all! I still haven't heard a word from NYU and my application still says "Submitted".



Awesome, Sush! Did you do in person or via Skype?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 20, 2015)

Sush said:


> I had my interview yesterday at Columbia. Eric and Dan interviewed me. Like everyone here has said, it was very casual. Great conversation.. I almost didn't want it to end! They do really know your application inside out. Dan even quoted something from my essay! They also suggested a couple of films and books to me. I don't know if that means just read these books, you're not coming to Columbia! h aha ha.. JK.. I think it went well, but who knows what decision they will make. It lasted 35 mins. Garret said, they will send out notifications in early April. Good luck to all! I still haven't heard a word from NYU and my application still says "Submitted".


Great to hear it went well! I interviewed with Ramin and David. I wonder how they decide who interviews with who. This whole process has made me want to work in admissions some day, just to know how it works from the other side!


----------



## bleh (Mar 20, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> Great to hear it went well! I interviewed with Ramin and David. I wonder how they decide who interviews with who. This whole process has made me want to work in admissions some day, just to know how it works from the other side!


Wow Ramin! He's one of my fav directors (although he didnt interview me). Good luck Sush. Jake and everyone else!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 20, 2015)

bleh said:


> Wow Ramin! He's one of my fav directors (although he didnt interview me). Good luck Sush. Jake and everyone else!


RIGHT?? I wanted to tell him he was awesome but I played it cool.


----------



## Sush (Mar 20, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> RIGHT?? I wanted to tell him he was awesome but I played it cool.


Ah! I was hoping I would get Ramin!!  I did mention him and that his films really resonate with me!


----------



## Sush (Mar 20, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Awesome, Sush! Did you do in person or via Skype?


I went in person, @Johnny Cee


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 20, 2015)

Had my interview this week, was very conversational. I felt like it was about 20 minutes? Lots of familiarity with my films and work though.


----------



## smooshie (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey congrats to everyone that got interviewed/accepted!
I applied to Columbia's Screenwriting/directing. Haven't heard anything from them yet.
I take it as a rejection.
Just wish they could speed it up though. Does anyone know when the rejections will be going out?
I know it probably doesn't matter at this point, but I'd like the closure of an answer at least >.<


----------



## Nagham (Mar 22, 2015)

smooshie said:


> Hey congrats to everyone that got interviewed/accepted!
> I applied to Columbia's Screenwriting/directing. Haven't heard anything from them yet.
> I take it as a rejection.
> Just wish they could speed it up though. Does anyone know when the rejections will be going out?
> I know it probably doesn't matter at this point, but I'd like the closure of an answer at least >.<


Hi @smooshie. But I think Columbia hasn't sent out acceptances yet.


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 22, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> hiii, i am stressed too....  becuz lots of people already heard back from them... i don't know if we are being rejected or what  so confused lol



Anything yet?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone still have an interview scheduled? Or do you think interviews are now complete?


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone in Creative Producing hear about getting waitlisted yet?


----------



## smooshie (Mar 22, 2015)

Nagham said:


> Hi @smooshie. But I think Columbia hasn't sent out acceptances yet.



I see. Thanks Nagham 
Know if anyone's been rejected yet?


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 23, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Anyone in Creative Producing hear about getting waitlisted yet?



Not yet, but I think they'll start telling people this week.


----------



## ziggy224 (Mar 23, 2015)

I emailed them last week. What they said was that, and I'm quoting, 'final decisions are typically released in mid-late March'.


----------



## bleh (Mar 23, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> I emailed them last week. What they said was that, and I'm quoting, 'final decisions are typically released in mid-late March'.


that's pretty soon. I wasn't expecting it until April. Haven't heard anything yet. Good luck everyone and please keep us posted if you get that call


----------



## ziggy224 (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't hold me accountable if your estimates turn out to be more accurate.  I wouldn't be surprized if that's the case.


----------



## bleh (Mar 23, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> Don't hold me accountable if your estimates turn out to be more accurate.  I wouldn't be surprized if that's the case.


of course not ziggy24  It will be when it will be, until then we are all guesstimating. I have been trying to find out how many people who were interviewed last year actually got in, but haven't been able to get an answer to that


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 23, 2015)

Just in case anyone is curious, last year acceptance calls for Screenwriting/Directing applicants began 3/26 and went until as late as 4/9 (I looked over last year's thread). Almost there, everyone!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope we hear back soon.


----------



## bleh (Mar 24, 2015)

Nagham said:


> I hope we hear back soon.


Amen to that Nagham! BTW nice profile pic   LOVE Ray..he is a reason why I want to make films.


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 24, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Anything yet?


nope.. what about u ===


----------



## bleh (Mar 24, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> nope.. what about u ===


Hi jenny are you producing applicant or scr/directing?


----------



## Nagham (Mar 24, 2015)

bleh said:


> Amen to that Nagham! BTW nice profile pic   LOVE Ray..he is a reason why I want to make films.





bleh said:


> Amen to that Nagham! BTW nice profile pic   LOVE Ray..he is a reason why I want to make films.


Thank you so much. I love Satyajit Ray. I can watch all his films over and over. I love Pather Panchali a lot. Charluta is also one of my favorites. I am so inspired by him.


----------



## bleh (Mar 24, 2015)

Nagham said:


> Thank you so much. I love Satyajit Ray. I can watch all his films over and over. I love Pather Panchali a lot. Charluta is also one of my favorites. I am so inspired by him.


Same here...Charulata is magical!...Mahanagar (The Big City) is another big fav of mine. And ofcourse Apur Sansar.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 24, 2015)

bleh said:


> Same here...Charulata is magical!...Mahanagar (The Big City) is another big fav of mine. And ofcourse Apur Sansar.


I love The Big City as well. It is really an amazing film.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 24, 2015)

Nagham said:


> Thank you so much. I love Satyajit Ray. I can watch all his films over and over. I love Pather Panchali a lot. Charluta is also one of my favorites. I am so inspired by him.



So great to see a lot of Satyajit fans on this board. And wow, Nagham you got into NYU already? That must make waiting for Columbia a little easier haha


----------



## bleh (Mar 24, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> So great to see a lot of Satyajit fans on this board. And wow, Nagham you got into NYU already? That must make waiting for Columbia a little easier haha


Johnny Cee, Kurosawa and Ray were admirers of each others work  . Yes, Nagham congrats on NYU! that must have eased the waiting stress a bit for Columbia?


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 25, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> nope.. what about u ===


 Nothing 


bleh said:


> Hi jenny are you producing applicant or scr/directing?


 We both applied for the producing program


----------



## Nagham (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot!   I am still waiting to hear back from Columbia. I am a little bit stressed about that. I think the stress doesn't end because I have to apply to scholarships etc..


bleh said:


> Johnny Cee, Kurosawa and Ray were admirers of each others work  . Yes, Nagham congrats on NYU! that must have eased the waiting stress a bit for Columbia?


----------



## Nagham (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot!   I am still waiting to hear back from Columbia. I am a little bit stressed about that. I think the stress doesn't end because I have to apply to scholarships etc..


bleh said:


> Johnny Cee, Kurosawa and Ray were admirers of each others work  . Yes, Nagham congrats on NYU! that must have eased the waiting stress a bit for Columbia?


----------



## Nagham (Mar 25, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> So great to see a lot of Satyajit fans on this board. And wow, Nagham you got into NYU already? That must make waiting for Columbia a little easier haha


Thanks a lot! I am still stressed about that.


----------



## bleh (Mar 25, 2015)

Nagham said:


> Thanks a lot! I am still stressed about that.


nothing here yet...submission status still says submitted


----------



## mrod93 (Mar 25, 2015)

I received a phone call today from Maureen that I was waitlisted.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 25, 2015)

bleh said:


> Johnny Cee, Kurosawa and Ray were admirers of each others work  . Yes, Nagham congrats on NYU! that must have eased the waiting stress a bit for Columbia?



Very true! Looks like a lot of mutual admiration everywhere  @bleh


mrod93 said:


> I received a phone call today from Maureen that I was wait listed.



Are you Producing or Screenwriting/Directing?


----------



## mrod93 (Mar 25, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Very true! Looks like a lot of mutual admiration everywhere  @bleh
> 
> 
> Are you Producing or Screenwriting/Directing?


producing


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 25, 2015)

mrod93 said:


> producing



Ah I see. I thought they usually e-mailed for waitlist, but I guess not!


----------



## Point Break (Mar 25, 2015)

mrod93 said:


> I received a phone call today from Maureen that I was waitlisted.


Did you get an interview, or no? I'm wondering if those without interviews at this point have even the slightest chance to waitlist.


----------



## mrod93 (Mar 25, 2015)

Point Break said:


> Did you get an interview, or no? I'm wondering if those without interviews at this point have even the slightest chance to waitlist.


I did interview in person.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 25, 2015)

It was nice of them to call though… ? Did you get to ask why?


----------



## Point Break (Mar 25, 2015)

Makes sense... Congratulations though!! According to previous threads, those on the waitlist have a good chance of moving to accepted (if you can only stomach MORE waiting). Good luck!!!


----------



## supertramp19 (Mar 26, 2015)

N/A


----------



## Sush (Mar 26, 2015)

checking my phone and email every few seconds. lol..  (looked twice while I type this sentence). #craycray

Congratulations @supertramp19 and @mrod93. Mrod93 waitlist means there is still hope!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 26, 2015)

Sush said:


> checking my phone and email every few seconds. lol..  (looked twice while I type this sentence). #craycray
> 
> Congratulations @supertramp19 and @mrod93. Mrod93 waitlist means there is still hope!


Same here! Ugh...


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 26, 2015)

Sush said:


> checking my phone and email every few seconds. lol..  (looked twice while I type this sentence). #craycray
> 
> Congratulations @supertramp19 and @mrod93. Mrod93 waitlist means there is still hope!



I'm doing the same exact thing...but I believe that Eric (who historically makes the calls) teaches a class on Thursday from 2-5 PM (EST) so I'm staying a bit more relaxed during those hours.

While we're all waiting...I thought I'd share a really cool YouTube channel to help everyone pass the time. This guy does video essays on directors and the videos are all really nicely crafted and enlightening. Here's one on Kurosawa (he's got a really cool Fincher and Edgar Wright one too, amongst many others):


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 26, 2015)

still no answer ... from producing program.... TT TT hope not a rejection.   anyone on the same boat with me ?


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 26, 2015)

u


bozich10 said:


> Nothing
> 
> We both applied for the producing program


you heard back yet ?  =(((((  i am thinking the worst at the moment


----------



## bleh (Mar 26, 2015)

Sush said:


> checking my phone and email every few seconds. lol..  (looked twice while I type this sentence). #craycray
> 
> Congratulations @supertramp19 and @mrod93. Mrod93 waitlist means there is still hope!


same here. also looks like everyone's interview (Scr/dir) seemingly went well..so I'm curious how they make these decisions..I was also checking 2013 forums, and looks like decisions were made as late as April 19th. (confirming wait listed ones)


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 26, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> I'm doing the same exact thing...but I believe that Eric (who historically makes the calls) teaches a class on Thursday from 2-5 PM (EST) so I'm staying a bit more relaxed during those hours.


Good to know! Also a relief to know I'm not the only one hyper-fixating on all the little details. 

Also, I've received four automated telemarketer calls on my cell in the past two days, and it's damn near killing me.


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 26, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> u
> 
> you heard back yet ?  =(((((  i am thinking the worst at the moment



Hey! Ira literally just called me and told me I'm on the waitlist. I'm sure you'll be hearing something soon!


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 26, 2015)

There is still hope bozich10! For what program?


----------



## Sush (Mar 26, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Hey! Ira literally just called me and told me I'm on the waitlist. I'm sure you'll be hearing something soon!


COngratulations @bozich10! There is hope! Looks like they are notifying Creative Producing applicants today. Not Scr/Directing yet. OMG @Johnny Cee you are quite the researcher. Ha ha! I think we are all officially going crazy! lol. Good luck all! We have done our part.. now que sera sera!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes. Me too. Good luck everyone.


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 27, 2015)

supertramp19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm admitted by the creative producing program. I haven't made up my mind where to go yet. But it's always good to know some potential friends. So I'm gonna leave my facebook page here.  Feel free to send me a friend request.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/silas.wqh


hi do you know when the school needs an answer from the admitted student?


----------



## supertramp19 (Mar 27, 2015)

N/A


----------



## jennyguo (Mar 27, 2015)

supertramp19 said:


> the deposit is due on 15th April.


are you thinking about going to columbia?  or others   I am still waiting ha


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 27, 2015)

Does anyone have the link to the Google doc?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Does anyone have the link to the Google doc?


It's in the first message on the first page of this thread.


----------



## bozich10 (Mar 27, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> It's in the first message on the first page of this thread.



Oh, great! Thank you!


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 27, 2015)

Am I the only one who keeps checking this page hoping that new notifications = people finding out? Haha

It feels like this year things are happening a little slower than the previous years. Hopefully someone will post with good news soon!


----------



## bleh (Mar 27, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Am I the only one who keeps checking this page hoping that new notifications = people finding out? Haha
> 
> It feels like this year things are happening a little slower than the previous years. Hopefully someone will post with good news soon!


Does anyone know when is the deposit for the NYU directing program due? I would assume that Columbia would want to send out initial decisions before that.


----------



## rodlla (Mar 27, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Am I the only one who keeps checking this page hoping that new notifications = people finding out? Haha
> 
> It feels like this year things are happening a little slower than the previous years. Hopefully someone will post with good news soon!



the anxiety is at a high my friend! I was admitted into my undergrad program 7 years ago today how sweet would it be to hear from Columbia today with good news....Hoping we find out soon!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 27, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Am I the only one who keeps checking this page hoping that new notifications = people finding out? Haha
> 
> It feels like this year things are happening a little slower than the previous years. Hopefully someone will post with good news soon!


It is going slower, if by only a little. Last year the first acceptance calls went out on the 26th of March and waitlist emails went out on the 28th. Rejections went out on 4/3 looks like. It's almost close of business on the east coast, so we may be waiting until Monday.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 27, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> It is going slower, if by only a little. Last year the first acceptance calls went out on the 26th of March and waitlist emails went out on the 28th. Rejections went out on 4/3 looks like. It's almost close of business on the east coast, so we may be waiting until Monday.



Don't want to add to the anxiety here, but I have read that calls have been made over the weekend in the past (from researching older threads) and that some folks received calls on a Sunday from Eric and Ira (for Creative Producing) back in 2011. Yes, I've dug that far...and yes, I wish I could stop...and yes...I wish we would all find out soon.


----------



## supertramp19 (Mar 27, 2015)

N/A


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 28, 2015)

bleh said:


> Does anyone know when is the deposit for the NYU directing program due? I would assume that Columbia would want to send out initial decisions before that.



The deposit for NYU has to be in the 23rd of April.  So I hope to hear from Columbia before that...


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 28, 2015)

I got the call today!!!! I'm in! (Scr/Dir) i kind of cried of excitement :,) good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 28, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> I got the call today!!!! I'm in! (Scr/Dir) i kind of cried of excitement :,) good luck everyone!!!


WOW! Congratulations. Amazing news.


----------



## bleh (Mar 28, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> I got the call today!!!! I'm in! (Scr/Dir) i kind of cried of excitement :,) good luck everyone!!!


Congrats thats awesome, you must be so thrilled! I see another person admitted from the US, as per the spreadsheet and the notification date is 3/27. Looks like they started yesterday. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 28, 2015)

Got a call this morning, accepted. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Sush (Mar 28, 2015)

Congratulations @Nalcsart and @Patrick Clement! So exciting! Nothing on my side yet.. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## bleh (Mar 28, 2015)

Sush said:


> Congratulations @Nalcsart and @Patrick Clement! So exciting! Nothing on my side yet.. Trying to stay positive.


Just got the call Accepted with a 10k scholarship (which is not much but I can breathe now!)


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats @bleh and @Patrick Clement !!! Maybe we'll be classmates!  
Feel free to add me on facebook  https://www.facebook.com/nathalie.mesen


----------



## TSK (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! Screenwriting/directing, here. I just got the good news from Eric! It's a toss up between USC and Columbia now, but I'm fairly certain I'll be headed to USC so for those of you on the waitlist, my spot will most likely be opening up. Congratulations to everyone who've gotten in!


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 28, 2015)

Congrats guys! Nothing here yet. I live in California, so just woke up to the news.


----------



## Miles N. (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello everyone! This would be my first post after months of just viewing. I share in the plight of those who wait unfortunately. I've been interviewed as well and I'm awaiting a decision. Oh and congratulations to everyone who got accepted!

(Any accepted international Dir/Scr applicants here? How were you informed?)


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi! I´m international. They called


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 28, 2015)

It's awful quiet in here... haha.


----------



## StellaZ086 (Mar 28, 2015)

JakeHannaford said:


> It's awful quiet in here... haha.


Same here...


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 28, 2015)

Has anyone on the west coast been called at all? I'm assuming they would call international folks first, since they have a lot more hurdles to jump through in regards to making a decision. Followed by east coast, since it's later in the day for them. And finally west coast. Just being optimistic here...


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 28, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> Has anyone on the west coast been called at all? I'm assuming they would call international folks first, since they have a lot more hurdles to jump through in regards to making a decision. Followed by east coast, since it's later in the day for them. And finally west coast. Just being optimistic here...


I was thinking (hoping) the same thing as well.


----------



## rodlla (Mar 28, 2015)

Im East coast, NYC nothing here.....


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope you all hear something soon! I've started a facebook group for accepted Screenwriting/Directing/Creative Producing  

Join regardless if you are accepting your place or not, or if you are still thinking. We can help each other with decisions, share thoughts and films. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/841352882604723/


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 28, 2015)

Kansas here.


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 28, 2015)

International


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 28, 2015)

Keep your head up, guys!

Some stats for relief:

Past threads have indicated that calls go on for at least a week.
Students who have visited these threads again have said that roughly 30% of their classmates are from the waitlist.


----------



## bleh (Mar 28, 2015)

Miles N. said:


> Hello everyone! This would be my first post after months of just viewing. I share in the plight of those who wait unfortunately. I've been interviewed as well and I'm awaiting a decision. Oh and congratulations to everyone who got accepted!
> 
> (Any accepted international Dir/Scr applicants here? How were you informed?)


East coast (US) here. Eric called (but he hadn't interviewed me)


----------



## wanga (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey everyone! First time poster, long time lurker!
I got a missed call last night at midnight in Australia which is 9am NY time. Anyone know what the number was that Eric called from? I've tried calling the number back but it's not working.


----------



## bleh (Mar 28, 2015)

wanga said:


> Hey everyone! First time poster, long time lurker!
> I got a missed call last night at midnight in Australia which is 9am NY time. Anyone know what the number was that Eric called from? I've tried calling the number back but it's not working.


The number does not show. It came as "Unknown" for me.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Mar 28, 2015)

Also, I wonder if alphabet plays any factor? I'm near the bottom of the alphabet (last name "W"), but I might just be looking for reasons to not have gotten a call yet.


----------



## Miles (Mar 28, 2015)

My last name starts with an "N" if that might mean anything. I'm in the Philippines so the time here is pretty much a 12-hour difference from NY. I actually have no idea how they could call me all the way here though... (Maybe I'd find out through email.)


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 28, 2015)

When the day started and I saw that a few had gotten calls, I figured we were in for a much busier day on this thread. I may just be reassuring myself, but I'd be very surprised if today was the only day of calls. I expected many more acceptances. Here's hoping!


----------



## rodlla (Mar 29, 2015)

Were all the creative producing candidates accepted into the program the same day?


----------



## Sush (Mar 29, 2015)

Got a call from Eric an hour ago.. I'm in!!!!! (Scr/Dir) OMG.. I've lost my voice from screaming with joy!!! H aha..


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 29, 2015)

Got the call from Eric earlier. I'm in! Totally floored.


----------



## rodlla (Mar 29, 2015)

ME TOOOOOOO! OMG IM SO HAPPY! wooooooo congrats everyone!


----------



## bleh (Mar 29, 2015)

rodlla said:


> ME TOOOOOOO! OMG IM SO HAPPY! wooooooo congrats everyone!


Congrats guys!!! We all could be future classmates! Has anyone started looking at financial aid options?


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats!! Join the facebook group!  Hope to meet yo all in the fall


----------



## JakeHannaford (Mar 29, 2015)

I requested to join the group! My username on here is not my actual name *GASP*. Here is my Fb if anyone wants to connect: https://www.facebook.com/patrick.j.ford33


----------



## Nagham (Mar 30, 2015)

Congratulations everyone. Are they still making calls? I haven't heard back yet.


----------



## JSM (Mar 30, 2015)

Nagham said:


> Congratulations everyone. Are they still making calls? I haven't heard back yet.



Me neither.

*crying internally*


----------



## Uchu (Mar 30, 2015)

bleh said:


> Congrats guys!!! We all could be future classmates! Has anyone started looking at financial aid options?


The money is scaring me also


----------



## LLF (Mar 30, 2015)

This makes a lot of sense. I've been ignoring "unknown" phone calls for about a week now. I typically don't answer "unknown" calls. I wonder if Columbia will call back


----------



## bleh (Mar 30, 2015)

LLF said:


> This makes a lot of sense. I've been ignoring "unknown" phone calls for about a week now. I typically don't answer "unknown" calls. I wonder if Columbia will call back


@ Uchu : Do we know how many people have been offered scholarships/aid? And has anyone who has been admitted contacted the financial aid office already?

@LLF: Yes everyone, do not ignore calls that say "Unknown" . That could be the call. If they couldnt reach you, they will email you (thats what someone said in another thread that Eric emailed them since he didnt have their number)


----------



## Uchu (Mar 30, 2015)

bleh said:


> @ Uchu : Do we know how many people have been offered scholarships/aid? And has anyone who has been admitted contacted the financial aid office already?
> 
> @LLF: Yes everyone, do not ignore calls that say "Unknown" . That could be the call. If they couldnt reach you, they will email you (thats what someone said in another thread that Eric emailed them since he didnt have their number)


Somebody mentioned in one of the comments that they have been offered a $10,000 fellowship, I think.


----------



## Sush (Mar 30, 2015)

bleh said:


> @ Uchu : Do we know how many people have been offered scholarships/aid? And has anyone who has been admitted contacted the financial aid office already?
> 
> @LLF: Yes everyone, do not ignore calls that say "Unknown" . That could be the call. If they couldnt reach you, they will email you (thats what someone said in another thread that Eric emailed them since he didnt have their number)


I just called the financial aid office. They gave me login (C number) for the federal aid website. I also called the admissions office and was told that we should receive an electronic packet this week which has all needed information. I think I'll just wait for that packet. It's a goose chase otherwise!


----------



## Nalcsart (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm International so I don't think I can get that much aid. Does anyone know what is an average scholarship to get from the school?


----------



## bleh (Mar 30, 2015)

Nalcsart said:


> I'm International so I don't think I can get that much aid. Does anyone know what is an average scholarship to get from the school?


I was told verbally that I got a 10k scholarship. But havent recieved any email confirmation yet. I dont mean to sound like a party pooper...but 10K is not enough


----------



## Sush (Mar 30, 2015)

bleh said:


> I was told verbally that I got a 10k scholarship. But havent recieved any email confirmation yet. I dont mean to sound like a party pooper...but 10K is not enough


That's great! I was hoping for scholarship but didn't get any  Eric did tell me that Columbia doesn't offer a huge scholarship packet. So I've also heard from other friends. Basically you gotta be prepared to live under the bridge if you want Ivy League education. Ha ha. It seems from previous threads also, that 10k is the average Scholarship people are getting. @bleh This 10k can save you from living under the bridge! Remember that you lucky duck!


----------



## bleh (Mar 30, 2015)

Sush said:


> That's great! I was hoping for scholarship but didn't get any  Eric did tell me that Columbia doesn't offer a huge scholarship packet. So I've also heard from other friends. Basically you gotta be prepared to live under the bridge if you want Ivy League education. Ha ha. It seems from previous threads also, that 10k is the average Scholarship people are getting. @bleh This 10k can save you from living under the bridge! Remember that you lucky duck!


lol..Sush you raised my spirit with that chuckle   I might get an upgrade from under the bridge to over the bridge with that 10 K in Manhattan. But I have heard from a student that eventually a lot of ppl get some sort of aid at Columbia. So hang in there!


----------



## rodlla (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah apparently the first year there isnt much financial aid


----------



## Nagham (Mar 30, 2015)

JSM said:


> Me neither.
> 
> *crying internally*


I hope they are still making calls. I thought I did better in my Columbia interview than my NYU interview.


----------



## JSM (Mar 30, 2015)

Nagham said:


> I hope they are still making calls. I thought I did better in my Columbia interview than my NYU interview.



Columbia was my first interview out of the other schools, so while I felt like I was prepared, I was also very green. Perhaps it showed, who knows.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 30, 2015)

JSM said:


> Columbia was my first interview out of the other schools, so while I felt like I was prepared, I was also very green. Perhaps it showed, who knows.





JSM said:


> Columbia was my first interview out of the other schools, so while I felt like I was prepared, I was also very green. Perhaps it showed, who knows.


Good luck! I really hope we get some good news in the next few days.


----------



## JSM (Mar 30, 2015)

@Nagham thanks, you too! Apparently it's the same faculty members who call all the students so they do seem to have a lot to get through, especially with classes.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 30, 2015)

JSM said:


> @Nagham thanks, you too! Apparently it's the same faculty members who call all the students so they do seem to have a lot to get through, especially with classes.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


@JSM I hope we get the calls soon.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 30, 2015)

Johnny Cee said:


> I'm doing the same exact thing...but I believe that Eric (who historically makes the calls) teaches a class on Thursday from 2-5 PM (EST) so I'm staying a bit more relaxed during those hours.
> 
> While we're all waiting...I thought I'd share a really cool YouTube channel to help everyone pass the time. This guy does video essays on directors and the videos are all really nicely crafted and enlightening. Here's one on Kurosawa (he's got a really cool Fincher and Edgar Wright one too, amongst many others):



Ok... that was awesome. Makes me want to watch those movies again. Haven't seen then in probably 16 years.


----------



## Fer1090 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got the call!!! It's still happening guys. Don't lose hope.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 31, 2015)

Fer1090 said:


> I just got the call!!! It's still happening guys. Don't lose hope.


Congratulations! That's great news.


----------



## Chester (Mar 31, 2015)

I was wait listed at Columbia.  I received an email letting me know that the status of my application changed.


----------



## dag (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got rejected from Columbia :/ looks like i'm going to USC.


----------



## han (Mar 31, 2015)

I got a call from Eric a hour ago. I'm in!!


----------



## Point Break (Mar 31, 2015)

Sadly, I was also rejected from Columbia today... but I already decided to accept USC's offer a week ago.

It's been a bumpy ride going through this application process. I started out praising Columbia as my #1 choice, then comparing the other schools to Columbia's program. Originally, I was going to also apply to LMU, AFI, and Chapman, but I made a risky decision to just apply to some of the most competitive programs (some screenwriting, some directing).

During the seemingly endless waiting period, I lost all hope of preference and dug even further into the prospects of the 4 schools I applied to. Having no "backup" schools really helped me to welcome the prospect of any admission offer. In the end, I'm happy (and relieved) to have received my solitary acceptance, and feel confident in that choice. The saddest part of it all is that we can't attend all of the programs that we applied to - because they each offer something different. Yet, I guess it doesn't really matter, just as long as we're closer to working in this industry.

Good luck to those who need to make decisions (I was able to dodge that bullet). And congratulations again to everyone who's been accepted or waitlisted!!!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 31, 2015)

I've been waitlisted.  I thought I did well in my interview but obviously not too well.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 31, 2015)

I guess the lesson is don't prepare too much for your interview.


----------



## Student2015 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nagham said:


> I guess the lesson is don't prepare too much for your interview.





Nagham said:


> I've been waitlisted.  I thought I did well in my interview but obviously not too well.


Don't let this get you down Nagham! You got in an amazing school. A school that sees and values your talent and wants you because they see potential in you and want to nuture that potential. Don't feel bad if everyone doesn't say yes because you're already loved and accepted


----------



## Student2015 (Mar 31, 2015)

Point Break said:


> Sadly, I was also rejected from Columbia today... but I already decided to accept USC's offer a week ago.
> 
> It's been a bumpy ride going through this application process. I started out praising Columbia as my #1 choice, then comparing the other schools to Columbia's program. Originally, I was going to also apply to LMU, AFI, and Chapman, but I made a risky decision to just apply to some of the most competitive programs (some screenwriting, some directing).
> 
> ...


Congrats on USC! That's an amazing school! Your going to really love it!


----------



## Nagham (Mar 31, 2015)

Student2015 said:


> Don't let this get you down Nagham! You got in an amazing school. A school that sees and values your talent and wants you because they see potential in you and want to nuture that potential. Don't feel bad if everyone doesn't say yes because you're already loved and accepted


@Student2015 Thank you so much for your sweet words. I am going to be positive and just take this whole process as an experience that taught me a lot. I am really happy I got accepted into NYU's program so I will focus on that. Not everyone says yes and not everyone loves the same films. I think in film and other arts, one can't please everyone.


----------



## Student2015 (Mar 31, 2015)

Nagham said:


> @Student2015 Thank you so much for your sweet words. I am going to be positive and just take this whole process as an experience that taught me a lot. I am really happy I got accepted into NYU's program so I will focus on that. Not everyone says yes and not everyone loves the same films. I think in film and other arts, one can't please everyone.


 That's a great way to look at it! Your exactly right and your going to go to a place that really believes in you and your work. I'd love to see some of your films do you have them online?


----------



## StellaZ086 (Mar 31, 2015)

Waitlisted


----------



## JSM (Mar 31, 2015)

Whelp, I've been waitlisted too. Congrats to those who were accepted!

@Point Break I know what you mean, this process was a roller-coaster ride of emotion. I started out with USC as my #1, but in the end things work out for the best. If there's one thing that future applicants reading this thread should take from this, it's that the entire process is so subjective that once you're at the level of applying to four extremely competitive schools, the only thing that matters is what you do when you get there.


----------



## Nagham (Mar 31, 2015)

JSM said:


> Whelp, I've been waitlisted too. Congrats to those who were accepted!
> 
> @Point Break I know what you mean, this process was a roller-coaster ride of emotion. I started out with USC as my #1, but in the end things work out for the best. If there's one thing that future applicants reading this thread should take from this, it's that the entire process is so subjective that once you're at the level of applying to four extremely competitive schools, the only thing that matters is what you do when you get there.


@JSM. Yes, I agree. I think most of those waitlisted were notified today.


----------



## Point Break (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks @JSM Congratulations on your acceptances as well!

I like how our goals and outcomes seem to be complete opposites, but I totally agree that things will work out for the best. All I wanted was to be accepted to at least one of the schools I applied to....which is exactly what happened


----------



## Amei (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello everyone! I've been looking around this forum for a couple of days but this is my first post. 
I am also put on the wait list of Columbia(Screenwriting/ Directing). I applied for the Chapman MFA screenwriting as well but they still put me on the waiting list.  I am extremely anxious now.
Congratulations for everyone who got the admission!!! Hope you all get what you want !!

I've read the old information in 2009 and found that Columbia would indicate some students are put on HIGH waiting list, which means it was ranked. Does anyone know if it's the same recently or not?


----------



## JSM (Apr 1, 2015)

Amei said:


> I've read the old information in 2009 and found that Columbia would indicate some students are put on HIGH waiting list, which means it was ranked. Does anyone know if it's the same recently or not?



My waitlist letter says that it's not ranked but who knows what goes on internally at admissions. Rumor has it that 30% of the Columbia incoming class comes from the waitlist, take that for what rumors are worth.


----------



## gloucesterb (Apr 1, 2015)

Waitlisted as well. The only downside, there is no acceptance to apply for scholarships right away. And if they notify at the last moment, it will cause a financial crisis  Damn Columbia!


----------



## ziggy224 (Apr 1, 2015)

Got my rejection on April 1. As much as I am disappointed, I appreciate the irony. God has a cute sense of humour.


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 1, 2015)

Chester said:


> I was wait listed at Columbia.  I received an email letting me know that the status of my application changed.


are u a directing?


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 1, 2015)

Nagham said:


> I've been waitlisted.  I thought I did well in my interview but obviously not too well.


did they call u to inform?


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 1, 2015)

JSM said:


> My waitlist letter says that it's not ranked but who knows what goes on internally at admissions. Rumor has it that 30% of the Columbia incoming class comes from the waitlist, take that for what rumors are worth.


are u a directing applicant


----------



## JSM (Apr 1, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> are u a directing applicant



Nope, screenwriting.


----------



## Nagham (Apr 1, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> did they call u to inform?


They sent me a letter. I was upset about being wait listed but I am being positive now about this whole process.


----------



## subwaywoolala (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi everyone, congrets to those accepted. I am in the same boat with those waitlisted. I have a small question. I am international student, therefore I am not familiar with the american university's waitlist principle.

Let's say the total enrollment of a class is 50. How many accept letter will they send out? Is it more than 50,like 70 or 80? How many people will be on the waitlist? What is the scale of the waitlist pool? Is it also contain 50 students equal to the enrollment or even more?

Is this information fit to the situation we are here?
http://www.thedp.com/article/2010/04/around_60_accept_waitlist_spots

Please any one having inside imformation or any kind of idea respond me. Thank u very much.


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 3, 2015)

subwaywoolala said:


> Hi everyone, congrets to those accepted. I am in the same boat with those waitlisted. I have a small question. I am international student, therefore I am not familiar with the american university's waitlist principle.
> 
> Let's say the total enrollment of a class is 50. How many accept letter will they send out? Is it more than 50,like 70 or 80? How many people will be on the waitlist? What is the scale of the waitlist pool? Is it also contain 50 students equal to the enrollment or even more?
> 
> ...


I think it's less that what the article says.


----------



## Nagham (Apr 5, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> I think it's less that what the article says.


I am curious to know more about the waiting list process. Do they actually call back people or not?


----------



## Vitayue (Apr 8, 2015)

Nagham said:


> I am curious to know more about the waiting list process. Do they actually call back people or not?


Hello! Nagham!
Sorry for popping in but it seems that we are on the same boat now.
And I just wanna say it seems they do call people back from waitlist pool, because I found there was someone from other forum had shared her experience of transition from waitlisted to accepted in last year. Though what she applied to was producing program, still, I guess it is a positive reference, this means we still have opportunities.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nagham (Apr 8, 2015)

Vitayue said:


> Hello! Nagham!
> Sorry for popping in but it seems that we are on the same boat now.
> And I just wanna say it seems they do call people back from waitlist pool, because I found there was someone from other forum had shared her experience of transition from waitlisted to accepted in last year. Though what she applied to was producing program, still, I guess it is a positive reference, this means we still have opportunities.
> Fingers crossed!


Hello  Thank you very much for letting me know. I hope we get calls soon. Good luck. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Varun (Apr 9, 2015)

I got an offer for MFA film with a scholarship of $10000 per year. But I am still struggling to figure out how I am going to finance the rest. I have to register my response to the offer by 16th. Let's see. Anyone else on the same boat?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm doing a GradPLUS loan. It's a big number, but Columbia is an Ivy League school.


----------



## mrod93 (Apr 13, 2015)

I just got a call from Maureen! I'm in, looks like they are calling people off the waitlist. Good luck!!!!


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 13, 2015)

are u in the producing program


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 13, 2015)

mrod93 said:


> I just got a call from Maureen! I'm in, looks like they are calling people off the waitlist. Good luck!!!!


are u in producing program?


----------



## mrod93 (Apr 13, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> are u in producing program?


Yes I am


----------



## JSM (Apr 14, 2015)

I just sent in my acceptance to UCLA, so that waitlist pool got smaller. Good luck everyone!


----------



## ziggy224 (Apr 15, 2015)

So until when do Screenwriting/Directing applicants have to claim their spots?


----------



## JakeHannaford (Apr 15, 2015)

ziggy224 said:


> So until when do Screenwriting/Directing applicants have to claim their spots?


The deposit to claim a spot needs to be received by April 16th.


----------



## subwaywoolala (Apr 16, 2015)

anyone on (dr/sr)waitlist hear angthing.


----------



## bozich10 (Apr 16, 2015)

mrod93 said:


> I just got a call from Maureen! I'm in, looks like they are calling people off the waitlist. Good luck!!!!



Hey! Congrats! I just got off the wait-list as well! Do you know when we need to give a deposit?


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 16, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Hey! Congrats! I just got off the wait-list as well! Do you know when we need to give a deposit?


did u get the call today?


----------



## Nagham (Apr 20, 2015)

jennyguo said:


> did u get the call today?


I am on Columbia's waitlist and I didn't receive any calls.


----------



## subwaywoolala (Apr 21, 2015)

me too


Nagham said:


> I am on Columbia's waitlist and I didn't receive any calls.


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 22, 2015)

Nagham said:


> I am on Columbia's waitlist and I didn't receive any calls.


check ur email.  they sent me a letter


----------



## jennyguo (Apr 22, 2015)

bozich10 said:


> Hey! Congrats! I just got off the wait-list as well! Do you know when we need to give a deposit?


i got it !


----------



## Nagham (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello,

This forum has helped me a lot. I wouldn't have been able to succeed and survive the application process without the incredible support I've received from everyone. The information shared in this platform has helped me prepare my application and gain more confidence during the interview. I would be very happy to share my experience with future students. This is my email: nagham.o@gmail.com. Feel free to ask me any questions about the process.

I got accepted to NYU's Graduate Film program and wait listed at Columbia film school. I hope I can be of help in the future to others.

Wishing you the best.

All the best,
Nagham


----------



## subwaywoolala (Jul 15, 2015)

Recieved letter from eric，after these long waiting days，I might be the latest to off the waitlist.just want to say sometimes hope do come true.


----------



## granados_1111 (Jul 15, 2015)

subwaywoolala said:


> Recieved letter from eric，after these long waiting days，I might be the latest to off the waitlist.just want to say sometimes hope do come true.



Congrats!


----------



## Nalcsart (Jul 15, 2015)

subwaywoolala said:


> Recieved letter from eric，after these long waiting days，I might be the latest to off the waitlist.just want to say sometimes hope do come true.


yeyyy! Welcome to the class!!


----------



## Adam Lee (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm very excited to have submitted my application for the MFA program in screenwriting/directing!!!! However, I am not excited about the wait lol. With that said, does anyone know when the university sends out the invitations to perspective students for the interview process?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 3, 2015)

Adam Lee said:


> Hi All,
> I'm very excited to have submitted my application for the MFA program in screenwriting/directing!!!! However, I am not excited about the wait lol. With that said, does anyone know when the university sends out the invitations to perspective students for the interview process?



Welcome to the community, Adam!

I think, judging from previous years threads (and there's a ton of info buried in them - I should really organize it one day) I think it's around January or February.

Also - this is the thread for last year's applicants - (although if you read this whole thread there's probably a ton of good info)

The current application year thread is here:

http://www.filmschool.org/threads/columbia-university-mfa-fall-2016.24667/

If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

Waitlisted this year. Anybody here currently attending from the waitlist?


----------



## Nagham (Mar 29, 2016)

I didn't get into Columbia from the waitlist. I was accepted to NYU's program and that was my 1st choice.


----------

